# Max withdrawal limit from ATM



## Richdufai

Is there a maximum withdrawal limit for withdrawing cash from ATM's in Dubai?? I am planning to use my Bank of America debit card on the partner ATM (Barclays bank in UAE)....


----------



## Felixtoo2

Different machines seem to have different limits but the most i`ve ever taken out in one go is 10000dhs.


----------



## Richdufai

Thanks Felix!


----------



## _DXB_

Depends on the limit that your bank allows


----------



## DubaiATC

My bank (UNB) has a daily ATM limit of 5,000 Dhs.


----------



## Elphaba

_DXB_ said:


> Depends on the limit that your bank allows


It does and specificaly how much _your_ bank allows _you_ to take out. 

Richdufai - you need to check with your own bank to see how much you are permitted to withdraw. Also be warned that there are not very many Barclays Bank ATMs as they are not a major provider of banking services in the UAE.


----------



## zin

Basic HSBC account if memory serves allows 8000 AED a day.


----------



## _DXB_

How much can you draw out back home in the US (In $)? $500? $100??

Whatever that limit is, convert it in to AED (roughly) and that'll be what you can draw out here. ATM's here have various limits of how much can be withdrawn at any one time.


----------

